# Please Help... Worried about a friend...



## Ravie (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey guys I've got a friend who I havent heard from in too long, it's making me worried. Please ask around if you can to see if he's alive...

Name: Ass crack Zack or "mother"
Age: early 20's
sex: male
Looks like: an assole with tattoo on his face of dotted lines leading to an "X", tall, dark brown hair, keeps it short.
Location: Last i heard he was on the east coast.

So if anyone has heard anything please tell me. His friends are worried.


----------



## oldmanLee (Dec 30, 2009)

any idea what area he was last in,Ravie?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll post some stuff up on my myspace see if I get any replies for ya.


----------



## Ravie (Dec 30, 2009)

not sure the round abouts of where he was. i just know he was on the east coast and he hasnt talked to me or my boyfriend(whos his best friend) in months.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Dec 30, 2009)

a simple way to check if he's around is to google any and ALL emails, names, handles you know of. the results will show last posts in all google scanned sites. the tat sounds real familiar, but the age is about 10 years off so i am no help.


----------

